# 4 door r32 skyline gts25 HELP!!



## jade_nbrz (5 d ago)

Hello sorry this is gonna be kind of a long post but I appreciate everyone helping me out with my car.

so I recently got an 4 door r32 gts25 a couple months ago and I’ve been daily it since. It’s a pretty reliable car haven’t broke down on me yet but like every car guys out there I can’t keep driving it stock for much longer. So I started with some basic maintenance mods, oil change, new tires, alignment, new wiper blade etc and then I started working on the suspension as it’s quite old and somewhat rusty down there.

I started with gk tech sway bar endlinks and a hardline delete brake line kit as the brake line is leaking a bit. This is where I ran into some problems.

The sway bar end links went on perfectly although it took a minute to cut the old bolt which was pretty much rusted together, then I started working on the brake line, first problem was the the front brake line fit but the connection onto the caliber was loose although the nut was tightened all the way, ran a quick test and it was leaking everywhere. This is when I noticed that the brake caliper on the gts25 is not the same as the gtst or any other version of this car, no big deal I put the old line back on assuming that all I gotta get is a different brand brake line, then I started on the back. The back brake line went on fine I didn’t notice anything wrong with it but when I took off the old brake line from the brass or steel brake pipe that’s connected to the brake reservoir the pipe just straight up snap on me on both side. So best thing I could do at the time was just to crimped the pipe itself and bleed the front brake and deal with having no rear brake for a little bit but the bleeder valve on all the caliper were just seized on there and they’re all rounded out and brake fluid was still leaking through the crimped brake pipe in the rear so now I have no brake at all.

So now what I need to get is all new bleeder valve, new brake line that fits and the rear brass/steel brake pipe for the rear. But no matter how much I dig through google I cannot find anything on the gts25 or it’s caliber so now I don’t know where to get brake lines that would fit my car, I also cannot find the size of the bleeder valve so I don’t know what to get either and as for the brake pipe there is literally nothing at all on the internet for it so I’m thinking of getting a brake line repair kit with those flares pipe tools and those brake pipe connector thingy and attach a new pipe onto where it broke in the rear as a last resort but I don’t know what size tube/pipe I need or what size connector I need. And also as a last resort I might have to get the normal r32gtst/gtr brake caliper but I don’t know if that’s fit on my rotors either since it’s also a 4 lugs. I just absolutely hate so much on how no matter where I look all I find is gtst and gtr parts nothing on the gts25 so I have no idea if it’ll fit my car or not.

Those are the main problems I need to fix asap to get the car back on the road but I also have some minor problems that I’ll list here as well hopefully I’ll get some answers.

My car when I drive normally it’s fine but when I give it the gas sometimes the rpm would go to about 4000-5000rpm and would just bounce off there and not go to red line, I have 3 theory that might work, first is a faulty mass airflow sensor, second is I need a turbo blow off valve and third is that I need a stand alone ecu and a tune. Since this car come factory with a rb25de but the last owner put a stock turbo on it making it an rb25det which come to my last question is would it work if I put an rb25det ecu from an r33 onto my r32?

If you read the whole thing I just want to say thank you so much for reading and helping me out since I’m pretty much desperate and lost at this point.


----------



## jade_nbrz (5 d ago)

Please let me know if you need a picture of anything, I attached more photos but somehow only one picture of the ecu is on here.


----------

